# New cat came with "bonus"



## Abrogate (May 9, 2004)

Hello,

To make a long story short. After having our first cat first cat together for about 6 months we decided we had the room and time for another. While I was out of town at a friends house she told me I should save one from the vet's office down the street. I wanted a female that was around a year old and I picked out 3 that let me take them out and play with them. When the vet came down to look at them 2 of them were about a year and female - only thing is the one I really liked was pregnant. I know I shouldn't have but all the cats down there were going to be put to sleep. The vet told me he didn't have room for any more kittens and if I was sure I wanted her he would give her a exam to make sure she was ok to take home to the other one. He also said he would fix her for free and take any kittens that he had room for. Couple shots and some paperwork and we were on our way home. So much for a long story short. : )


Anyway I have a few questions. I have been letting her eat as much as she wants but her size is starting to worry me. Should I let her eat as much as she wants? Also maybe she isn't really that big - anyone have a pict of a tabby cat thats ready to give birth any day?

What are the best ways to find good homes for the kittens? I really do not want them to end up in the wrong place. I feel like I saved them once and do not want to turn around and place them in danger yet again.

I am thinking about about getting the kittens fixed before I find homes for them. I am new to Madison Wi and wanted to know if anyone knows of a place that would do that for free or cheaply? I am not a rich man lol but who is? Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Her size depends on how many kittens she's going to have. I wouldn't put her on a diet now. Give her a very good quality food. Dr. Jeani recommends canned food. 

When the kittens are ready, (12 weeks) you can put them in the paper, but you MUST charge for them. Some vets spay kittens. I wouldn't do it, but it's a way to make certain that they get spayed or neutered. Be sure to charge the vet's bill and a bit more. Otherwise, it would be profitable to the people who sell kittens and cats to research labs. They should have both sets of vaccinations before they leave you. 

If the vet can find homes, that would be wonderful. It's usually a sign of responsible ownership when people take their animals to the vet.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Abrogate said:


> I am new to Madison Wi and wanted to know if anyone knows of a place that would do that for free or cheaply?


We have a member from Madison, I'll PM her so she sees this message. She may have an answer for you. :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

That's me -- I'm from Madison, WI. We should talk over AIM -- my sn is ShadesOfNight926.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

If you are on Medicaid by any chance, Maddie's spay/neuter will do it for 10 bucks a cat. You should also check out this link:

http://happypets.addr.com/lost_cost_or_free_spay.htm

A cat shouldn't be spayed or neutered before 3 months at the earliest, would you be able to keep them that long? Otherwise I might have friends who are interested in a kitten, and then you could unload them earlier if you trust me to keep on them about the spay/neutering. I'm a huge advocate for that, and any friend I'd give a kitten to would be one I trusted, so I'm giving you my word that it would get done. Anyway -- we should still talk.


----------

